# New Coyote Rig



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I just got this piece a couple weeks ago... still workin the bugs out but I can already tell it's a shooter. Can't wait to smack some fur this winter:

Savage Model 12 Low Profile, 22-250 with Leupold 4X12X40 VarII


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a nice looking weapon....too bad its a Savage. :wink: Just messing with ya!! I hope it shoots as good as it looks... :lol: Pretty fancy....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice looking rig Jrbhunter.

Jiffy eace: you quit dissing Savage or :box: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:beer: :bartime:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1,

Send the Black Helicoper in for Skippy, I mean Jiffy. :lol:

I am up for a ride.................... :sniper: :toofunny:

Great lookin heater :sniper: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy
Aren't you just holier than though with your new FN A3 G. Now that you have that you should just throw all those other peices of junk away; or give them to me !!!

Just giving you crap Jiffy !!! Both you and Jrbhunter got yourself a couple of nice varmint rifles. :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

JRB i noticed something seriously wrong with your weapon............... the bolt is on the wrong side?!?!?! 

mark


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dogdigger said:


> JRB i noticed something seriously wrong with your weapon............... the bolt is on the wrong side?!?!?!
> 
> mark


Actually, the bolt is on the correct side.  Just like this fine Savage too! The rest of you righties are just backwards. :beer:

[siteimg]2111[/siteimg]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Robert,

If you was in your "RIGHT" mind, the bolt would be on the "RIGHT" side of the rifle.  :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer: :beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

But right is wrong and left rules.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I read in a magazine that the left side bolt was due rifle inbreeding. Remember for your rifles sake keep them in SEPARATE cases.

mark


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Black Helos.....   :lol:

MossyMo, my wife would probably agree in letting you take them off my hands..... :wink: Its not going to happen!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Now now now...all of us righties are using the left side of the brain. Those who are lefties are using the right side of the brain...so those lefties are in the right mind and the rest of us are out in left field. 8) :lol:


----------



## qajaq59 (May 23, 2006)

Boy, I wouldn't want to be ambidextrous in here. You guys would really have a ball. 8)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great looking rifle, I would get one but I would look silly lining up a shot at a coyote at 30 yards with it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore, thats why you always have a secondary weapon with you.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jiffy , gimie a break I have limited funds!! I gotta find some reason not to buy a firearm :wink:


----------

